
Is 23andMe worth it? - solipsist
http://www.quora.com/Has-anyone-who-has-done-23andMe-found-it-worth-it?q=23andme+ethics
======
us
I did it over a year ago when it was on sale for $99. I got it for my wife and
myself. While I did find out more about myself, many of the diagnosis weren't
completely unexpected base on my eating habits. I would still recommend doing
it but only when it's on sale as someone else have already commented.

If you do end up finding something, it can be highly valuable regardless of
the cost.

------
MonkeyAttack
I did it based on the sale price as well. The data is interesting, and for
$100 it was worth the price too me. I do have some doubts about the overall
accuracy. As a black man that it claims is primarily Irish on my fathers
side... I almost want to do it again on another account and see if I get the
same results.

